# New forum topic



## LuckyM (Apr 8, 2018)

What about a forum for individuals seeking a husband, wife, girlfriend, boyfriend
and the challenges or problems they encounter?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

A guy in my town put an ad in the paper saying “wife wanted”.
Next day he had hundreds of replies from men saying he could have theirs.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> A guy in my town put an ad in the paper saying “wife wanted”.
> Next day he had hundreds of replies from men saying he could have theirs.


If my hubby was one of those respondents offering me up, he'd come home to my side of the closet empty and a gift-wrapped tube of lotion and 4 inch ruler lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LuckyM said:


> What about a forum for individuals seeking a husband, wife, girlfriend, boyfriend
> and the challenges or problems they encounter?


While the idea has some merit, we have a lot of forums as it is. 

Try posting your topic in the General Relationship discussion forum.


----------



## LuckyM (Apr 8, 2018)

Okay, what about a forum for friendships of all types?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LuckyM said:


> Okay, what about a forum for friendships of all types?


TAM already has 24 forums. Many of them hardly ever get any traffic at all and so posts in those often go unread. Forums work better with fewer subforums.

The topic "General Relationship Discussion" works for friendships as well.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> *If my hubby was one of those respondents offering me up, he'd come home to my side of the closet empty and a gift-wrapped tube of lotion and 4 inch ruler lol*


*...before or after you give him a liberal dose of Metamucil laced with Carolina Reaper pepper powder?*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

How about a forum whereby one can talk about lesser gods, lesser greater gods and goddesses, big Red Dogs, Red Queens and Martians?

About normal people living in other dimensions.
About blood, guts and war.
About fishing, fishing for fins, not for 'likes' on TAM.

I know a poster who might be willing to explore that.....

When, come Novemeber the Orbs spring out of the Hanbat in Joseon, go right into his sack, making him new.
Renew his vows to further madden, make red EGs face.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *...before or after you give him a liberal dose of Metamucil laced with Carolina Reaper pepper powder?*


I have heard that....

From more than one of your 'guests' at your ranch...

The steaks you serve them are just so spiced, so prepared.

I have heard that....

That is where you get your fertilizer for your chili pepper garden.

From the outhouse out back...
A pump, a hose from there, to your garden, do run.

And do run, do your guests go....
Straight to the outhouse, the indoor plumbing off-limits.

I have heard that....

A fire extinguisher is mounted on the wall of that outhouse.
For good reason. 

Many a fire do erupt, doth arise from those downward pointing volcanoes.
Volcanoes mounted on two legs, on more than one trusting friend.


You need to make the next outhouse out of brick.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> I have heard that....
> 
> From more than one of your 'guests' at your ranch...
> 
> ...


*Can't comply with that! The resident black widow and brown recluse spiders just wouldn't approve!*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Can't comply with that! The resident black widow and brown recluse spiders just wouldn't approve!*


On that, this spider issue.

Follow the Hotel 6 motto...
Leave the light on for them.

Those types of spiders hate the light.
Love the dark.

The low hanging soft fruit of men sitting, grunting away on a pet project.
Done while sitting on the bench 'throne'.
This oft being an offal project.
....................................................................................................
On spiders...
I hate them too..

In my long Army career.
I have been bit in the forests, the jungles, the deserts by them.
I have been bit in the blackboard, blacktop jungle by Widows of all stripes and all colors.

Aye!
Ouch!

It is not my sweet face, it is my red blood they seek.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

LuckyM said:


> What about a forum for individuals seeking a husband, wife, girlfriend, boyfriend
> and the challenges or problems they encounter?


Inside the "Talk About Divorce and Separation" forum, there is a "Life After Divorce" sub-forum. Seems the right spot.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> On that, this spider issue.
> 
> Follow the Hotel 6 motto...
> Leave the light on for them.
> ...


*We have only one old, somewhat decrepit, outhouse on the entire acreage! But if you're dumb enough, or have to go in there to answer "natures call" badly enough, then may God be with you!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *We have only one old, somewhat decrepit, outhouse on the entire acreage! But if you're dumb enough, or have to go in there to answer "natures call" badly enough, then may God be with you!*


Between your spices and your spiders anyone unfortunate enough to use said outhouse is going to end up with an ass that glows in the dark.♨♨♨


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You all are just weird...>


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> *Between your spices and your spiders anyone unfortunate enough to use said outhouse is going to end up with an ass that glows in the dark.*♨♨♨


*Let's just say that if you either choose to ingest my chili anytime, or venture up in that outhouse, more especially at nighttime, you stand a rather high probability of getting "lit up!"*


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

personofinterest said:


> If my hubby was one of those respondents offering me up, he'd come home to my side of the closet empty and a gift-wrapped tube of lotion and 4 inch ruler lol


gaining 3/4 of the closet space back and a tube of lotion kinda sounds like a win. He doesn't need the 4" ruler to measure out his spot in the bed 'cause he gets the whole thing now!! >


----------

